# Excellent App for Spotify users.



## SpokeyDokey (16 Nov 2021)

Spotistats - on the usual stores.

A one-off payment of £2.79 gives you the Premium version which has extra 'stuff'.

Also gives you access to your Spotify d'base after requesting that Spotify supply you with a download of your entire listening history which you then upload to the App.

Great for stats lovers, insights into your track, artist and albums listened to.

Points you in the direction of heaps of music to your taste.

Some quirky stat's like this too - number of streams played by hour. With 0 being midnight we obviously stay up very late:


----------



## si_c (17 Nov 2021)

I should really do a data dump of my listening history - I've been using Last.fm since 2006 and it's got my complete listening history in that time more or less (except in the early years which didn't capture stuff I listened to out and about on minidisc).

I could do some really interesting visuals around time of day listened to by segmented by year.

Oof. I know I'm going to do this, but I don't have time right now, if I mention this to Mrs C she might leave me, my long running investigation into the distribution of fruit pastille colours in a roll is a longstanding sore point. She didn't share my outrage when I commented the other day about my unhappiness that they reduced the number of pastilles down from 14 recently.


----------



## SydZ (17 Nov 2021)

I’ve been using IFTTT for years to take details of anything played on my Spotify account and dump details into a spreadsheet. I then use pivot tables to extract all sorts of data.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2021)

One of the features of Spotistats that I like is that it shows your most played tracks for the last 4 weeks, 6 months and lifetime and with one touch you can build a playlist.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2021)

SydZ said:


> I’ve been using IFTTT for years to take details of anything played on my Spotify account and dump details into a spreadsheet. I then use pivot tables to extract all sorts of data.



What's IFTTT?


----------



## SydZ (17 Nov 2021)

If This Then That.

https://ifttt.com/


----------

